# Cornish Hens Stuffed With Dirty Rice w/Qview!



## jlb (Jan 31, 2010)

After reading this site for a month, and enjoying all of the great tips and recipes, it is my time to post a Qview!!

Cajun Cornish Hens with Dirty Rice!!

I have never used a brine, but after reading the many posts on here, I decided to give it a try!

The brine....(from a post on this site)

1 1/2 gallon water
1/2 cup Kosher Salt
1/2 cup Brown Sugar
2 tsp Garlic Powder
2 tsp Onion Powder
2 tsp Creole Seasoning

Let the little fellows soak in the brine for just shy of 3 hours








The way I was taught to make dirty rice in South Arkansas, was to use ground duck gizzards!  I save the gizzards from duck hunting, and grind 1 lbs. of mallard gizzards, with 1/4 lbs. of pepper bacon.  Frying up the gizzards







The dirty rice is complete!  Most of the time I use half for stuffing, and save the other half for leftovers the next day!







Here is a picture of stuffing the birds full of the dirty rice mixture!







A picture of the hens rubbed in peanut oil, and Cajun seasoning!  I also had 6 leg quarters for tomorrow's leftovers!!







Into the smoker at 250 degrees, 1/2 hickory and 1/2 mesquite wood chunks.







The little hens should be done in 1 1/2 to 2 hours!!  Off to drink a cold one, and will post more after all is done!!

Stay right there, I will be back with more pics!


----------



## acemakr (Jan 31, 2010)

From your pictures, you look like you've been at this for quite awhile. Can't wait to see the finished hens.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 31, 2010)

Those are looking great - cant wait to see them finished - Nice job


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2010)

OH man those look really good. I can't wait to see the finished product. Don't have to many cold ones and forget to take the finished Q shots. hahaha


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh YA! Those are looking good.  Never used gizzards, but used liver finely cut (almost to mush).


----------



## grizandizz (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks great, please post finished pics!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 31, 2010)

Dowh here we call that a flock of baby birds. Man they look so good and we love them here to. I didn't rely that they only took a couple of hours. But then I have never thought of doing them in the smoker I have always done them on the grill. Cool thanks for the info and Illl post some real soon.


----------



## jlb (Jan 31, 2010)

I was really amazed at how moist these turned out! 

They were perfectly cooked, moist, juicy, and tender!!  

The brine made them the best Cornish hens I have ever smoked!!  I am sold on the brining thing!!

First picture of the finished plate!

The Stuffed Cornish Hen
Dirty Rice
Lima beans slow simmered with salt pork
Buttered corn







A pic to show how juicy the breast section turned out!







Last picture shows the remains of the meal from my plate!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Thanks for looking in at my cooking, and thanks for all of your posts that helped make this possible!!


----------



## acemakr (Feb 1, 2010)

Clearly worth the wait. Great job!


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 1, 2010)

My Gawd awesome. Keep it up.


----------



## meateater (Feb 1, 2010)

Great looking birds! Them limas look great also.


----------



## brohnson (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like a seller to me, I'm going to try this!


----------



## badfrog (Feb 11, 2010)

oh MAN those look good!!! the dirty rice in the title of your post caught my attention and the qview reeled me in. I have a couple-o-yard birds in the freezer that I think will get the same treatment...

great job!


----------



## chainsaw (Feb 11, 2010)

Really scrumptuous layout-how many of you are eating? And what are those green alien-looking pods on the plate?


----------

